# Watch-out: Fraud activity on my DirecTV account



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

We'll this is a new one (at least to me)...

I got my latest month bill tonight and I noticed the total was different even though I haven’t changed any services. Looking closely I found that a new leased receiver was added 3 weeks ago. Uh, no. So I call up DirecTV and ask about it, assuming it will just turn out to be some CSR’s typo.

After a bit of back and forth (all perfectly pleasant), it turns out someone has committed fraud on my account. The receiver wasn’t an accident – my account has a specific note that says someone called in on 1/10 and somehow convinced them that they were authorized to add a receiver to my account even though they weren’t on the account and were calling from a different #. So apparently I am paying for someone’s service somewhere else, and they are presumably piggybacking on any of the services I pay for.

At this point they escalated it to the fraud department and I’m sure it will get sorted out, but I thought I would share that this is something to watch out for. If they get your account # apparently it is possible for someone to use it to activate receivers that are not in your household.

I have absolutely no proof of what happened but if I had to guess I think it is suspicious that the phone # area code used (they didn’t give me the full number, just the area code) is the same as where the office is for the people they sent out a few months ago to install my SWM and DECA setup. Plenty of people there would have access to mine and other account numbers and if they can get their hands on lots of cards or clone them they could just pull this off over-and-over, switching to another user as soon as they are shut down on any given account. And maybe they figure a lot of people don’t look at their bill closely and won’t notice the extra $5/month. I can’t think of anyone else who would have our account # and we have kept all our bills from DirecTV going back years (and have shredded those older).

In any event, just something to watch out for. Like any fraud, I assume the odds of it affecting you are low. But it is annoying. DirecTV added a “password” to my account I will have to use in the future to prevent this from happening again. Again, DirecTV was quick and pleasant in addressing it, so I have no hard feelings since I'll get a credit. But odd that it so easy for someone to do.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Yes, I *HIGHLY* recommend everyone add the secondary password to their account. I had a similar problem where a renter (who got free tv as part of the rental of the room) had called, said they were me, and switched to Premier. I didnt notice it until I got the bill, since I had all my premiums locked out. 

DirecTv was nice about it, and switched me back to the old grandfathered package I had, but since the account was changed by someone "in my household" I was stuck with the extra charge for that month. I also had to look for a new person to rent my spare room...since the one that pulled that stunt was gone the day I discovered it.


----------



## TwoPhases (Jul 20, 2010)

I guess I need to stop doing this to my neighbor...


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

TwoPhases said:


> I guess I need to stop doing this to my neighbor...


They are a cheap source of free WiFi tho


----------



## ben4715 (Jan 20, 2010)

As an installer, I've noticed how easily this can be done. pretend you're an installer and call to activate a "new" reciever on a customers account. Reciever was bought through a retailer....blah blah blah. 9 times out of 10 you don't even need an account #. Just a phone # and someone to pretend to be the customer. I've NEVER done this. But I've noticed that it is that simple.


----------



## johns70 (May 2, 2010)

I believe it happens but not often enough to make me check my DIRECTV account everyday.


----------



## ben4715 (Jan 20, 2010)

I check my account online every time i pay my bill.


----------



## johns70 (May 2, 2010)

That's what I do.
It's the only way I can pay my bill online is to look at it.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Be sure and check all your bills before you pay them. I know many of the younger generations just pay bills and don't look at or keep receipts. (do you ever notice how many people leave their credit card gas receipts hanging out of the pumps?) The last two months my DirecTV bill has been wacky. I finally found out that Qwest asked DirecTV to change my billing date. (I am billed through Qwest.) The result is a bunch of credits and charges that look like I changed my package. It also caused some programming credits not to get applied this month. DirecTV is extending my credits, but I am not sure the $5.00 a month I save for Qwest billing is worth it when I have to call to find the companies changed the billing rules!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Davenlr said:


> Yes, I *HIGHLY* recommend everyone add the secondary password to their account.


What are the magic words to invoke that spell at DirecTV?


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

Ya know,

This was awhile ago but.........as an installer applying to work for an HSP........I filled out an application, interviewed..........discovered they were an Ironwood subcontractor.....and took the application (with my SS# on it) as I left. But in boxes in the office were thousands of completed WOs (Work Orders) with customer account numbers and receiver info.Some even had SS#s. All were just sitting there as backup if there was a payment problem.

Just sitting there!

Joe


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

My account is protected by a secondary password.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

^^^^
how do you get a secondary password added?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> ^^^^
> how do you get a secondary password added?


I called and talked to a CSR, you can't do it online (I don't think). Of course you need be the account holder.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"BubblePuppy" said:


> I called and talked to a CSR, you can't do it online (I don't think). Of course you need be the account holder.


Note: you use your primary password for the online account, the secondary is used when you call, the csr will ask for the password.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Citivas said:


> We'll this is a new one (at least to me)...
> 
> I got my latest month bill tonight and I noticed the total was different even though I haven't changed any services. Looking closely I found that a new leased receiver was added 3 weeks ago. Uh, no. So I call up DirecTV and ask about it, assuming it will just turn out to be some CSR's typo.


Are you possibly in an mdu type property? I had seen & heard of this happening before.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Citivas said:


> We'll this is a new one (at least to me)...
> 
> I got my latest month bill tonight and I noticed the total was different even though I haven't changed any services. Looking closely I found that a new leased receiver was added 3 weeks ago. Uh, no. So I call up DirecTV and ask about it, assuming it will just turn out to be some CSR's typo.
> 
> ...


did the fraud department remove the 2 year reup that has added when that box was added to the account?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Yes, I *HIGHLY* recommend everyone add the secondary password to their account. I had a similar problem where a renter (who got free tv as part of the rental of the room) had called, said they were me, and switched to Premier. I didnt notice it until I got the bill, since I had all my premiums locked out.
> 
> DirecTv was nice about it, and switched me back to the old grandfathered package I had, but since the account was changed by someone "in my household" I was stuck with the extra charge for that month. I also had to look for a new person to rent my spare room...since the one that pulled that stunt was gone the day I discovered it.


I use the password too. Too many people coming and going at D* to trust this won't happen. Even the CSRs who constantly ask for my password disturb me. I'd like to be able to punch in the password on my phone pad and not have to tell them what it is.

Rich


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

JoeTheDragon said:


> did the fraud department remove the 2 year reup that has added when that box was added to the account?


Good catch. To the OP, make sure they add notes to your account as to what your real commitment end date should be.

- Merg


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Don't think a secondary password will protect you. I have successfully turned on equipment and they didn't ask me for it. I then transfered somewhere else and told them what happened and they pulled up the notes and that CSR supposedly got in trouble for doing that.

It's scary how any company lets you do things to accounts without any kind of check. If you call most companies from a phone number not tied to an account they just type in the number you give them and you confirm the name and possibly the address you have full access.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

matt said:


> Don't think a secondary password will protect you. I have successfully turned on equipment and they didn't ask me for it. I then transfered somewhere else and told them what happened and they pulled up the notes and that CSR supposedly got in trouble for doing that.
> 
> It's scary how any company lets you do things to accounts without any kind of check. If you call most companies from a phone number not tied to an account they just type in the number you give them and you confirm the name and possibly the address you have full access.


Yeah, you're right. Every CSR I give that password to could do things to my account that I don't want done. That has always bothered me, but I do look at my bill closely each month. The churn rate at D* bothers me too, you never know what a disgruntled employee is gonna do.

Just read in the paper today that a postman in NYC got fired for taking $7,000 worth of coupons out of the mail. What do you do with that many coupons from the same place?

My son uses both my wife's and my credit cards and never gets checked. That bothers me too.

Rich


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

D* people have told me the password doesn't stop them from doing stuff, it's just a flashing box (maybe like a banner ad?) that tells them to confirm the password before making changes.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

rich584 said:


> My son uses both my wife's and my credit cards and never gets checked. That bothers me too.
> 
> Rich


 I often call CC companies and Banks for my wife and say I am "Mrs Sandra ....." They keep calling me "Sir" and I tell them indignantly "IT'S MS." Their reactions are hysterical.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

matt said:


> D* people have told me the password doesn't stop them from doing stuff, it's just a flashing box (maybe like a banner ad?) that tells them to confirm the password before making changes.


Well, that doesn't make me feel much better. I kinda figured that was the case, since some CSRs never ask for the password.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> I often call CC companies and Banks for my wife and say I am "Mrs Sandra ....." They keep calling me "Sir" and I tell them indignantly "IT'S MS." Their reactions are hysterical.


Yeah, most of our accounts are in my wife's name and nobody ever questions me when I call about problems. The only company that seems to actively protect us is Amex. They caught someone using our card number to buy tickets from Romania to the US a couple years ago and we had to get new cards with new numbers. Just got a message from them about how much my wife charged to the card over Xmas stating that there had been an extraordinary amount charged and that we should closely monitor the bills. Gotta like Amex. Nobody else ever calls about things like this.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> I often call CC companies and Banks for my wife and say I am "Mrs Sandra ....." They keep calling me "Sir" and I tell them indignantly "IT'S MS." Their reactions are hysterical.


Now that you mentioned it, I really gotta wonder how my son gets away with using my wife's card. He's big and bearded and hardly looks like a Susan....:lol:

Rich


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

TBlazer07 said:


> I often call CC companies and Banks for my wife and say I am "Mrs Sandra ....." They keep calling me "Sir" and I tell them indignantly "IT'S MS." Their reactions are hysterical.


Damn! Those are quite amusing. Seen it happen to agents before :lol:


----------



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> Are you possibly in an mdu type property? I had seen & heard of this happening before.


Nope, a single family home. The person who did this isn't even in the same area code so it had nothing to do with proximity. Whent eh fraud department followed-up yesterday they sounded like they dealt with this pretty regularly and the woman said that "9 times out of 10 it is an installer" doing it.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

JoeTheDragon said:


> did the fraud department remove the 2 year reup that has added when that box was added to the account?


I added a box last year and had them send me free upgrades to my existing boxes and they haven't put me under any contract commitment for any of it. I haven't been under commitment for a while. But thanks for the note and I'll make sure they didn't do it for this.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I added a receiver for a guy a couple of years ago in his home office. The account was in his wife's name. A day or two later, DirecTV called to confirm that the receiver had indeed been installed there. She was unaware of it and told them it hadn't, so they disconnected it.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Phil T said:


> (do you ever notice how many people leave their credit card gas receipts hanging out of the pumps?)


What's the problem with that?

Federal law went into effect more than 5 years ago that prohibits businesses from including anything more than the last 5 digits of a CC number on electronic receipts. They also can't contain the expiration date.

If someone wants to guess the other 10 digits on my CC, more power to them.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

rich584 said:


> Now that you mentioned it, I really gotta wonder how my son gets away with using my wife's card. He's big and bearded and hardly looks like a Susan....:lol:
> 
> Rich


Never seen "Peggy" from the credit card commercial?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> Never seen "Peggy" from the credit card commercial?


No. I miss so much by not watching commercials. Sometimes I revert to the 30 Second Slip, but I can only stand it for so long and go back to the 30 Second Skip.

Rich


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

- Merg


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

good, funny, interesting thread...

From what i have found direct has really changed policy lately. I tried adding a DVR to my sisters account for xmas, they got a new system earlier that year about 6 months prior that i installed. I got the dvr from my retailer that i work for. Direct was asking all kinds of questions and wouldnt let me add it, i finally got them to add it by letting them ask my sister a bunch of security questions and i had to lie and tell them we bought the receiver online. They werent going to let me install it without a work order, i proceeded to tell them my office doesnt do work orders because they only do new installs, they were still unwilling at that point.

They really stepped up the proctection because only a couple months ago you could add anything anytime you wanted no questions asked. 

On the credit card thing, discover watches pretty closely, ive had my card on hold a few times and even had them call my cell phone and asked me some questions. Wells fargo also watches pretty good, a guy down here suddenly got his card declined because he used the card in 3 diff states within 2 hours. Granted all 3 different states were only 1 mile apart......but ya i guess computers cant be that good i guess.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> - Merg


Thanx for the video. I've never seen that one before.

Rich


----------



## TwoPhases (Jul 20, 2010)

The same thing happened to my in-laws in Florida. A SD receiver was added to their account 3 months ago without them knowing. They called & D* and got it taken care of credits & all. My question is, what happens to that receiver that was fraudulently added? Is it somehow "flagged" or "black listed"? Can the shyster who added it to their account move on to the next victim & add it to a different unsuspecting account? Any D* insider out there know?


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

TwoPhases said:


> The same thing happened to my in-laws in Florida. A SD receiver was added to their account 3 months ago without them knowing. They called & D* and got it taken care of credits & all. My question is, what happens to that receiver that was fraudulently added? Is it somehow "flagged" or "black listed"? Can the shyster who added it to their account move on to the next victim & add it to a different unsuspecting account? Any D* insider out there know?


If I was D*, I wouldn't give that info out. The more info the fraudster has, the easier it is for them to work around the restrictions.


----------



## jmf243 (Sep 7, 2004)

TwoPhases said:


> The same thing happened to my in-laws in Florida. A SD receiver was added to their account 3 months ago without them knowing. They called & D* and got it taken care of credits & all. My question is, what happens to that receiver that was fraudulently added? Is it somehow "flagged" or "black listed"? Can the shyster who added it to their account move on to the next victim & add it to a different unsuspecting account? Any D* insider out there know?


Same thing happened to me 2 years ago. SD receiver magically showed up on my account after a mover's connections install. Directv credited me the $5 a month it was active on my account for but the CSR I spoke with seemed extremely indifferent to the fraud and wasn't going to do anything more about it. The same subcontractors that did the mover's connection install, that I believe performed the fraud, also charged my unknowing wife twice the allowable charge for a pole mount install.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Aside from adding the secondary password, I suggest people get email alerts. I got an email about a receiver addition that I didnt purchase. It was obviously a mistake and not fraud since it wasnt my name but was going to be installed at my address by an installer. I got the email about it and called the very next day. Never showed up on my bill.


----------



## TwoPhases (Jul 20, 2010)

jmf243 said:


> The CSR I spoke with seemed extremely indifferent to the fraud and wasn't going to do anything more about it.


I hope they'd at least mark the specific receiver as "permanently inactive".


----------



## dshank522 (Sep 13, 2009)

I had my identity stolen in 2006. I have never talked to so many incompetent people in my life. Some companys will not let you put a secondary password on your account. Might me a good time to check your other accounts and get a credit report.


----------

